# Help in this of the bloodlines



## ruben12 (Mar 29, 2010)

can someone post all the types of pitbull bloods they are i just know razors edge is one


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

There are many different bloodlines.I suggest using the ol helpful google button to find them out.Or we do have a bloodline section here on the forum.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Duh.Nevermind about the bloodline section here.I just saw that that's where you posted this.:hammer:
You can search back on here for quite a ways to see if you can find what you're looking for.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

just to clarify RE is a bully blood line. i think the first thing to do is recognize are you into american bully's or do you like American Pitbulls. Once you have decided then you can look at working lines (or game lines) or show lines. then you gotta find one of the more senior memebers to help you from there 

good luck


----------

